# My 110G Tang Tank



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Difficult to capture decent photo's as only have a mobile phone camera, but thought I'd share my Tang tank here for anyone interested.

Stocking is as follows:

18 x cyprichromis leptosoma kekese
6 x neolamprologus multifasciatus
4 x altolamprologus calvus
3 x neolamprologus caudopunctatus
3 x ophthalmotilapia ventralis
1 x synodontis granulosus
1 x synodontis petricola

Most are juveniles ATM so not too much coloration, and of course there are some such as the o.ventralis where with the sex being unknown, I'm aware I could have troubles down the line and need to remove. So far everything has been coming along nicely though and have created what I think is a good use of space for all(aside from o.ventralis which will need some flat rock once their sex becomes clear). Speaking of which, at what size does the difference between male and femal o.ventralis begin to be noticed? Mine are about 4cm currently and all appear female.

Anyway, a couple pics(one of which I pieced together somewhat roughly) and a short video of the Multi fry, there are loads of them and they're doing a amazing job of defending against any Calvus threats which has surprised me.










:fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The video gives a much better view of the way the tank looks as compared to the pics, very nice job!!

What are the dimensions of your tank and what are you using for substrate?

The multies seem to have a nice bunch of fry going and have really done some rearranging to suit themselves.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The tank looks really good. What type of substrate are you using?
Not sure why you think Ventralis would need flat rocks though. In a perfect world, you would just need a something to break the line of sight between two males.
They have large eyes and are very prone to damaging them on rocks, so smooth rocks are prefered if any.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, and yes the pics don't show the set-up very well atall, agree the video gives a better idea.

Substrate is coral sand, between that and the limestone rock it buffers the pH nicely to the level I want.

Reason I plan to add a flat rock for the Ventralis is it's my understanding the males like to build a nest on a flat smooth horizontal piece of rock which obviously I don't have currently. Of course I have no idea if I have any males as yet so will see how that pans out.

Tank dimensions are 175x45x60.

The Multi's have been fantastic, took them no time to completely rearrange the nice spread of shells I laid out, they grouped them into two separate craters and dug them right down to the glass. Was confused by the need of digging down so far to begin with, but I guess it's like a make shift nursery and helps keep the fry contained. They sure soon get hurried back into the crater when they do choose to venture over the hills


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Tetlee said:


> Thanks for the comments, and yes the pics don't show the set-up very well atall, agree the video gives a better idea.
> 
> Substrate is coral sand, between that and the limestone rock it buffers the pH nicely to the level I want.
> 
> ...


My Ventralis always dug bowers in the sand mate, just like furcifers/Foai except not as large.
Love the look of that substrate.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very NICE Tang tank!!! Enjoyed the pictures and the video  You are really gonna enjoy watching those species as they mature into adulthood.

LOL, I suspected your crushed coral and rock would buffer nicely :thumb:

I had a Muzi gold head tank with crushed coral. It was a challenge to get pictures I was happy with due to how much light get's reflected off the coral. It is easy for pictures with all those light colors to get overexposed and have some crazy highlights. Definitely a challenging photography environment for an automatic camera but you did a nice job with your camera phone. Here's a trick for you: prefocus your camera on one of those green plants (you will be setting your cameras light meter off of those plants by doing this) and then keep that shutter button half way pressed holding those focal settings and then either wait for a fish to swim into view and fire the rest of the way or move the frame to a new location (keep the same focal distance as was originally locked when focusing on the green plant). Try to frame the image with as little of the substrate in it as possible.

Oops, that is more for a point and shoot camera; however, still can help on a camera phone. Just tap your screen to make the green plant the focal point and shoot when a fish swims into frame. The main point is that anything green is a wonderful spot to get a good light meter reading and that will help

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the camera tips, will give that a try. I have tried snapping the fish in front of the plant as it makes a lovely background, but you know fish, they dance around there until the camera appears :lol:

Added the final inhabitants earlier today, it is now complete(I hope not overstocked, was only planning to add a single Lelupi they had at my LFS which they've had for ages, but the wife really wanted a couple of the julidochromis regani and after chatting with the person there that I purchased the entire set-up from, they suggested would be fine).

So final stock list is as follows:

18 x cyprichromis leptosoma kekese
6 x neolamprologus multifasciatus
4 x altolamprologus calvus
3 x neolamprologus caudopunctatus
3 x ophthalmotilapia ventralis
1 x neolamprologus leleupi
2 x julidochromis regani
1 x synodontis granulosus
1 x synodontis petricola

Do you think this sounds ok considering my set-up and tank dimensions? A little nervous now incase I'm overstocked :? , tank looks a treat mind you and the fish are all coming on beautifully, they seem to look better every day :fish: Certainly keeping a close eye on the water parameters and currently doing 10% water change weekly which is keeping everything near perfect(the Fluval FX6 helps no end!).


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

lol, now these guys are very happy to be photographed, if only they'd all be so obliging :lol:


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Had a problem with one of my Julies so all the rocks had to come out to catch and return it, back to a peaceful community again now and added to the rockwork while at it.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice looking tank!


----------



## stormvillefish (Oct 30, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful tank ... really a nice job.


----------



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

WOW - really enjoyed the video's, your aquarium is beautiful!

Fish - Habitat Arrangement - Very Clean, it all looks great and obviously your fish are happy 

Looks like you are using a Rena Smartheater, what about filtration what are using?

Although the images and vid don't really show the stand, it looks really nice - customer built?

Looks like a lot of thought and planning, Kudo's to you on a very nice aquarium.....


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

great setup, I'll be interested to see how all those rock dwellers do in the long run!


----------

